# Inside out stuffed peppers from food storage



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

This meal contains everything you normally put in your stuffed peppers. I just made it and it is a hit.

2 pints canned hamburger
dehydrated red bell peppers to make 1 large
dehydrated green bell peppers to make 2 large
dehydrated onion to make 1 large
canned tomato juice, about 3/4 of a quart
rice and spices

I browned the hamburger, took it out of the skillet and added the rehydrated veggies. When the onion was transparent, I added back the hamburger and poured in the tomato juice. Cooked it a few minutes and put in 1 cup of cooked rice. Some may want more rice. It made a 12 inch iron skillet full.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

dehydrated red bell peppers to make 1 large
dehydrated green bell peppers to make 2 large
dehydrated onion to make 1 large

I do not understand these quantity


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Am i right in thinking you mean dehydrated red pepper equivalent to one large fresh pepper etc


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Sorry folks. I am not good at explaining. The amount of dehydrated product you use should rehydrate to the amount listed in the recipe.


----------

